# Funny story: My new airstone, a loonie writes



## Bufo Bill (16 May 2011)

I have had a square glass vase I use as a mini aquarium, in three different "Microscapes" over the past few years. I bred _Crangonyx pseudogracilis_, little Gammarus type Scuds in there over several generations at one point. I recently decided to try and keep a couple of River Limpets in there. I am still setting up for this, and I have decided they would be happier in summer months at least with well oxygenated water. So I thought I would add an air stone.

I tried wood and regular types and both produced large amounts of disturbance in this three quater Litre tank. Not what I wanted at all. I was in a bit of a quandry until I had THE IDEA :idea: 

So here is the daft thing I did: I bought an ADA Ball Glass diffuser and hooked it up to my air pump.   Works very well, actually.

I just can't get over the fact that my new air stone cost me £66 english poonds!    

All the best from Bill.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

Not Mad at all, I had the same Idea for my Fairy Shrimp Bowl.  I did not spend that much though, hunted ebay for a nano one for under £5.00 delivered.


----------



## Bufo Bill (16 May 2011)

Thanks Gill, so I only need to feel foolish about the cost of the World's Most Stupidly Expensive Airstone, as I like to call it. What you seem to be saying is that I'm not mad, I'm just an ADA freak . . . Hmm, not sure if you can be the latter without being the former to be homest!    

All the best from Bill.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

Bufo Bill said:
			
		

> Thanks Gill, so I only need to feel foolish about the cost of the World's Most Stupidly Expensive Airstone, as I like to call it. What you seem to be saying is that I'm not mad, I'm just an ADA freak . . . Hmm, not sure if you can be the latter without being the former to be homest!
> 
> All the best from Bill.




Yep ADA Freak you said it not me. I can understand the Wanting for ADA, but me cheap and cheerful just as fun.


----------



## dw1305 (16 May 2011)

Hi all,


> I bred _Crangonyx pseudogracilis_


 I'd be very interested in some of these if you still have them? I'm hoping to pick up some _ Hyalella azteca _fairly soon, but you can never have too many live food cultures.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bufo Bill (16 May 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I bred  Crangonyx pseudogracilis   I'd be very interested in some of these if you still have them? I'm hoping to pick up some   Hyalella azteca  fairly soon, but you can never have too many live food cultures.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hi, I don't recommend people use these as livefood as they can contain Flukes that transfer to a fish parasite when the shrimp are eaten. I Wouldn't risk it if I were you mate.

All the best from Bill.


----------



## nayr88 (16 May 2011)

Those Ada ball glass diffusers look slik, think you could upload a video of it action?

Gill what's the 5pound replica you found?


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Those Ada ball glass diffusers look slik, think you could upload a video of it action?
> 
> Gill what's the 5pound replica you found?




Here you go, Not a Replica but a very nice Lilly Cup Diffuser - but you do have to wait for delivery. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Nano-Glas...5?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2563566a2f

A Little Fancier
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NAG-CO2-Nano-...3?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2a0f297945
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NAG-CO2-Nano-...3?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item25625638dd


----------



## nayr88 (16 May 2011)

those last 2 gill are SLIIICK!!

I had a do!aqua diffuser  like the 3rd one you posted.....left it lying around and it got broke...ruined my day in a large way haha.


----------

